# Tutorial on how to build a inexpensive water heater



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Materials: 
1 candle or coffee cup heater
2 pieces of plywood 10"x10"
8 miscellaneous boards
Nails and glue






















Cut 4 boards higher than the heater, Make these fit around the heater. I'm not giving any measurements because all the heaters are different sizes and you will have to make the boards fit. You will have to cut a hole with a slot for the wire.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Cut a 4" hole in one of the pieces of plywood, lay this all togeather so everything lines up and mark where everything goes. Then glue the pieces onto the bottom. 










Then nail the top on.



















Now nail pieces around the outside.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice looking heater, how well do you think it would work in 0 degrees?
Dave


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Paint it if you want. Here is the finished heater. I used the prototype which is similar to this one but I used a coffee cup heater all last winter in my new loft. My cost 1 dollar I got the heater at a yard sale.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a bought heater ceramic plate type heater in my old loft and it works as good as that one does. I think it gets as hot as a bulb heater would. The plate gets hot enough to burn your finger, I know I did the test. LOL I used it all last winter, Im not sure how low the temp got.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I use a home made bulb heater only because I didn't think of that first.
Dave


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow Great idea love it thanks for the great idea.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Heres the prototype, see you have to change the design according to the heater. This one anyone should be able to build.


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

*Battery powered heater*

Does anyone know if there is a battery powered heater similar to the one shown in this post. Bill


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> I use a home made bulb heater only because I didn't think of that first.
> Dave


Don't worry sit back and relax, I will think of this stuff for you. LOL


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Loft- once again a simple but excellent idea. Perfect design that can be made to fit any size watering dispenser. Every fancier living in an area with winter months needs some kind of warmer to keep water from freezing. Well done Gary. - Nick..


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Don't worry sit back and relax, I will think of this stuff for you. LOL


That's ok by me I'm more of a hands on person.
Dave


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

There is a whole website dedicated to coffee cup heaters
http://www.coffeecupheater.info/
thats allot of heaters to choose from


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

How much would you want for one of those Shadybug? I went out this morning and the water was frozen! I was not expecting this so soon, I am so unprepared. I still need to build an aviary, 16 nest boxes, and 40+ perches! We spent 5-6 hours building an aviary Thursday. I don't think we have enough time to build those! I need three, how much would you want?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't have time now its hunting season and all my work is coming in. and I sell a taxidermy tool I invented and its taking all my time keeping up with that. Foys has a flat metal heater for 18 dollars. I would get 3 of them. By the time I would by the coffee heaters and make them and ship them probably wouldn't be much difference.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hey, that's pretty neat. Great job again! LOL.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> How much would you want for one of those Shadybug? I went out this morning and the water was frozen! I was not expecting this so soon, I am so unprepared. I still need to build an aviary, 16 nest boxes, and 40+ perches! We spent 5-6 hours building an aviary Thursday. I don't think we have enough time to build those! I need three, how much would you want?


Wonder if you might simply get a metal cake pan and slide a light bulb under it and then set your drinker on top of that?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You could probably take snips and cut a round hole in it and put the coffee heater under it.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You could probably take snips and cut a round hole in it and put the coffee heater under it.


I suspect so.

I just figured that First to Hatch was looking for something even simpler


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If you look at my prototype it would only take a couple min to make one if you have a 4" hole saw. I wonder if you put the heater under it, if it would heat the pan enough without the hole.


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

Really cool design , I like it , but I'm lucky our water does not freeze where I'm at , but after looking at the that water heater I almost wish I needed one .nice job shadow oak


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I don't have time now its hunting season and all my work is coming in. and I sell a taxidermy tool I invented and its taking all my time keeping up with that. Foys has a flat metal heater for 18 dollars. I would get 3 of them. By the time I would by the coffee heaters and make them and ship them probably wouldn't be much difference.


I bought those heaters from foys last year they lasted all of 2 days I am going to try and make some light bulb heaters this winter. Do you know how hot the surface of those candle heaters get?


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I use the same type of coffee warmer but simply buy a dollar store cake pan and snip a small slot on the edge for the cord. Works the same way. My 15 gallon waterer just sits on top of it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Andyfitz said:


> I bought those heaters from foys last year they lasted all of 2 days I am going to try and make some light bulb heaters this winter. Do you know how hot the surface of those candle heaters get?


Hot enough that you can't touch them. I think they will work better if there is nothing between the heat surface and the waterer. I'm not saying it wouldn't work but the waterer would get more heat if it didn't have to heat up the metal plate.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The heaters are working great after a little problem. I went out and the water was frozen solid in both lofts. After a little checking I figured out that the switches got turned off. I turned them on and haven't had any ice since. I think they got turned off during storage. I had to take the top off the old one to get to the switch. I drilled a hole over it so it would be accessible the next time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Glad they're working now.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice heater, you have not glued one side with the cord and maybe installed it with a few screws so you can remove it and replace it if the warmer becomes defective?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> Nice heater, you have not glued one side with the cord and maybe installed it with a few screws so you can remove it and replace it if the warmer becomes defective?


Good idea.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> How much would you want for one of those Shadybug? I went out this morning and the water was frozen! I was not expecting this so soon, I am so unprepared. I still need to build an aviary, 16 nest boxes, and 40+ perches! We spent 5-6 hours building an aviary Thursday. I don't think we have enough time to build those! I need three, how much would you want?


All you need is a wooden box with a light fixture and your good. Or Get extra water bottles and switch them.


----------

